# On it's way down!



## Grogg1 (Nov 28, 2016)

On 19th of this month  I was diagnosed with a level of 117 or 12.9%.

3 days later at my first D clinic my reading was over 14 and after my lunch rose to over 15.

I adopted a very low carb diet, cut out sweets etc.  I was on one Metformin until this Saturday when I upped to 2.

Yesterday evening after my food (Indian takeaway chicken Shashlik) I recorded 7.1 

Up a little this morning to 7.4 and the same 2 hours after my dinner tonight.

My eyesight is still playing up.  I'm no longer short sighted but now need reading glasses!

One question I can't find my paperwork that told me what I should be aiming for.  I think it's 5 before food upto a max 8 after food.

I'm awaiting more testing strips as I have almost used up my 50 so will probably do another full day testing on Wednesday.  Last 2 days I've just done morning and after dinner.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2016)

You're doing well @Grogg1, it takes a bit of time for things to settle but it's already clear that the changes are working. Stick with it and I reckon you'll see more improvement over the next few weeks.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 28, 2016)

Great progress, as Alison says, it takes a while for the levels to come down, just keep your eye on the goal.

As for BG levels, look for a rise of no more than 2-3mMol after eating (2 hours), it doesn't matter much at what you start at it's just the differential that counts. The main test I do is my FBG as (for the most part) I know what affect the food I cook has.... If my wife cooks then all bets are off


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you for all your kind comments.  Yesterday I hovered around the low 6s so now I'm going to start trying different foods to see what spikes me.
I bought some of the Lidl protein rolls today which are just under 10g carbs per roll.  I was going to try it for my lunch rather than in the evening as I've read some things on line that it's the best time to try it as if your level rises too much you can up activity to help bring it down.  I'm so tempted to try the bread now though!!  I also read it tastes better if you microwave it for a few seconds as it's less dry when warm.  Thoughts?


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm not measuring, I need to buy a measurer. Must go look on ebay. Well done on your BG.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I'm not measuring, I need to buy a measurer. Must go look on ebay. Well done on your BG.


I've bought extra strips as using the monitor has given me reassurance and confidence in managing my BG levels.  I really don't understand why all GPs don't give meters out and actively encourage people to monitor.  Also they should offer patients the choice of buying a meter with affordable strips if they are limited in how many they can provide due to their drugs budget.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 30, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I'm not measuring, I need to buy a measurer. Must go look on ebay. Well done on your BG.


Try the SD Codefree from Amazon, it's the cheapest testing strips we know of around £7  for 50 , high street brands can be £25 for 50 .  They all have to conform to certain standards .
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...mp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=B0068JAJFS


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

Okay thanks for that, I'll have a look. 

edit:
Agh that was hard. I didn't want to pay that.  I felt it should have been provided seeing as I have a 'condition' though in my case definitely self-inflicted.  Thank you for your advice. I've learnt such a lot already since joining this board.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Grogg. You are doing very well.  As you have discovered when your BG levels come down your eyesight changes, often it gets worse before it improves, I wouldn't advise you getting expensive distance or reading glasses atm, in case your vision improves more.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 1, 2016)

Well done on getting it lower, looks like you're well on the way. I love those protein rolls, they're pretty good toasted too. I had one today with some of Lidls wonderful herring in sour cream with cucumber, onion and apple - a proper smorgasbord lunch. Tesco have come up with a 'Protein Loaf' too, which is about 10g of carb per slice and it tastes just like ordinary granary bread. Burgens is a bit lower than that, and it's nice, but like the Lidl rolls is a bit rubbery.

I find exercising after I've overdone the carbs brings my BG right down too, I got funny looks at the gym testing, but I don't care. 

I got immediate improvements in my BG after eating by lowering my carb intake, but it was only when I lost weight that I started to see my fasting level come down, some studies I've read suggest that if you have too much fat in your liver it's resistant to insulin - which as most people know, is the hormone that allows your muscle cells to take up glucose, but another function it has is to tell your liver to stop producing glucose - which it does more or less constantly - but should slow that down when you've just eaten some carbs.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 1, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Okay thanks for that, I'll have a look.
> 
> edit:
> Agh that was hard. I didn't want to pay that.  I felt it should have been provided seeing as I have a 'condition' though in my case definitely self-inflicted.  Thank you for your advice. I've learnt such a lot already since joining this board.


Honest That is the cheapest one to self fund we know of.
We all feel the same about being denied the very tool we need to see how food affects us, some places are even telling people who have T1 they are testing to often  .


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 1, 2016)

I love the Lidl rolls. I dont warm them through I just have them as they are. I usually have them with my lunch which is normally homemade soup or just have them filled with cheese or ham.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 1, 2016)

I must get my sister to take me to Lidl, they have one in Salford. We do like that store at Christmas, they have lovely stuff. Does it say low-carb on the packet of those rolls? 

Re the BG monitor, I went to ebay in the end after looking on Amazon. Once I knew what I was looking for! They take PayPal which is easier for me, I earn 'pennies' selling my rubbish I mean treasures so I ordered this...hope it's the right one! I got extra strips. 

*SD Codefree Blood Sugar Meter (mmol/L) Glucose Monitor Starter Kit - VAT free*
Item price £ 19.99 Quantity 1 Item number 220903935762


----------



## grovesy (Dec 1, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I must get my sister to take me to Lidl, they have one in Salford. We do like that store at Christmas, they have lovely stuff. Does it say low-carb on the packet of those rolls?
> 
> Re the BG monitor, I went to ebay in the end after looking on Amazon. Once I knew what I was looking for! They take PayPal which is easier for me, I earn 'pennies' selling my rubbish I mean treasures so I ordered this...hope it's the right one! I got extra strips.
> 
> ...


That is the same company that sell on Amazon.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 1, 2016)

The Lidl's bread was a success.  6.1 before lunch and 7.1 two hours after eating breadroll and chicken.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 1, 2016)

Bread roll and chicken!  Yummy. I must get some of those and hopefully they'll be allowed on Atkins. It would make all the difference...bread is so handy to stick stuff on for lunch. I do miss bread...and potatoes...


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I seem to have become stuck.  This morning my fasting reading was 6.1 which is the 4th morning on the trot it's been this.  I had a Lidl roll and egg for breakfast and hit 8.1 two hours later. 

I cannot seem to get below 6.  I ate lightly last night as not that hungry and it was olives, feta and 10g nuts (I love how I weigh my nuts now).   I had very little carbs all day yesterday (Eggs & bacon for breakfast, Chicken & Cheese salad for lunch) and then my dinner last night.

Is 6 as good as I am going to get or can I get it lower.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Is 6 as good as I am going to get or can I get it lower.


It may be as people can vary in these things - even non-diabetics. It's a healthy enough level to wake on, and the rise after your breakfast is perfectly acceptable (very good, actually!), so I wouldn't be too concerned  Have you made any other changes e.g. are you doing more exercise? Regular exercise can produce an overall reduction in levels as the effects persist


----------



## Radders (Dec 3, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I must get my sister to take me to Lidl, they have one in Salford. We do like that store at Christmas, they have lovely stuff. Does it say low-carb on the packet of those rolls?


The rolls don't come in a packet, they are loose in the bakery section, but you can find the nutritional content online. They are 8.5g carbs per 100g roll. 100g is an average; the rolls do vary a bit in size but because carbs are such a low proportion it doesn't affect things much.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I am trying to be more active.  I have a desk job so I have regular walks up 3 flights of stairs in morning and afternoon to stretch my legs.  Lunch time is always  30 minute walk and weekends I try to get in a longer walk.  Evenings I am using my stepper in front of TV for 10 minute sessions (I find it boring).


----------



## Radders (Dec 3, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I am trying to be more active.  I have a desk job so I have regular walks up 3 flights of stairs in morning and afternoon to stretch my legs.  Lunch time is always  30 minute walk and weekends I try to get in a longer walk.  Evenings I am using my stepper in front of TV for 10 minute sessions (I find it boring).


As a change, you could try some arm exercises. I use weights but you can use anything, e.g. Tins of beans. I was quite surprised at the effect on my blood sugar of 10 minutes of arm exercise when I started.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 3, 2016)

Those rolls are too carby for me then....I'm trying to lose weight on 20 to 25 carbs a day. Atkins Induction.

Re exercise, Dr A says it's 'non-negotiable.' Today I walked nearly 3 miles. Flaked out for the rest of the day apart from goggle-boxing and writing out Christmas cards!


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I was out and about shopping for about 3 hours today.  No lunch just dinner tonight which was Indian takeaway - chicken shashlik and saag bhaji!  Not tested since waking as low on strips and delivery not arrived yet.  Oh yes had 2 glasses of red wine!  I'm off to do 10 minutes on stepper!


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Those rolls are too carby for me then....I'm trying to lose weight on 20 to 25 carbs a day. Atkins Induction.
> 
> ]]!


 Only 10 carbs in the roll and they are the only carbs I've had today.  I'm a bit disappointed that this week I've lost no weight despite averaging under 1000 calories per day and under 20 carbs


----------



## Radders (Dec 3, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Those rolls are too carby for me then....I'm trying to lose weight on 20 to 25 carbs a day. Atkins Induction.


They are quite filling, so half a roll might be ok, especially as they are high protein so you can just have salad with it.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 4, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Only 10 carbs in the roll and they are the only carbs I've had today.  I'm a bit disappointed that this week I've lost no weight despite averaging under 1000 calories per day and under 20 carbs


 What about vegetables then? They have carbs and you should be having them daily. If you're really under 20 carbs it should be falling off you! You might be having hidden carbs. That's how my sister found out she was diabetic years ago. She joined Slimming World and stuck to it rigidly for a week and only lost a pound. She was so upset. It was because she was D and didn't know it.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yesterday  my veg were spinach, onion, tomato and peppers and are fairly typical except may swap spinach for broccoli of sprouts.   I love root veg but am avoiding though I had some pumpkin today in vegetable curry.   Today I have a banging headache and been off my food.  I have just eaten a small bowl of veg curry and some chicken.  My husband thinks I may have gained muscle weight through exercising more and due to getting my sugar levels down .  I also have a big boil on the side of my neck that feels like a second head !! B☺️

I just measured my waist and I am 2cm less so perhaps hubby is right


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I did it, I broke the 6 barrier.  Waking 5.6 and then  5.8 before lunch.   Up to 7.1 two  hours after lunch which was my favourite Lidl protein bread roll with chicken and olive salad - I'm a bit addicted to Olives lol!  I'm happy I can tolerate this bread roll now, though I make sure I do a walk up and down 3 flights of stairs (just for the hell of it) within 30 minutes of eating.  I need to now test my spike with my other favourite foods, rice and pasta.  I've not tried yet as my BG was so high I needed to get it down.  I have also found a recipe for chocolate truffles that I'm going to make but I may forgo the fake sugar as I'm not a fan of sweetners .  Has anyone tried these without added sweetners.  I like the bitterness of dark chocolate..


----------



## Ditto (Dec 5, 2016)

Excellent. I was fed-up with my BG today, all over six.  

I'm allowed 20 olives a day on Atkins...shame I don't like them.


----------

